# For GaryG...dust collection from a Miter Saw



## MesquiteMan (Oct 25, 2009)

In one of my threads on dust collection hoods I made, GaryG asked what I had for a miter saw.  Well, here is my solution.  As you will see in the video at the bottom, I get darn near 100% capture of dust.  In the video, I am curring MDF which has to be the worst dust maker to cut!










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AIITfs51PE
http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=18221&stc=1&d=1256508859


----------



## Oldwagon (Oct 25, 2009)

Do you have a ground on your duct work? Thanks Todd


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 25, 2009)

No, I do not have a ground in my duct work.


----------



## purplehaze (Oct 25, 2009)

*cyclone*

Great looking shop and cyclone install.  

I'm installing my own clearview and the pics and videos of your dust hoods help alot, thanks.  I have a question if you dont mind.

Why do you use the 4" drops instead of staying with the 6"?  Is it only because the machine ports are 4", or is there some other benefit.  I think you used a 4" drop on your lathe dust hood too.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------

